
Ask HN: Like craigslist for developers - cond289123
Is there a platform for developing and selling libraries for different programming languages? How do you think the idea?
======
olegkikin
[http://www.binpress.com/](http://www.binpress.com/)

[https://codecanyon.net/](https://codecanyon.net/)

------
dapseen
Its not a bad idea, however, popular library site have been dominated by open
source and selling will libraries will be hard to scale.

Keep up, with the dream, you can as well pivot.

More Grace!

